# rhubarb for goats



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Can goats rhubarb leaves and pieces of rhubarb if I cut it up really good.

Thank you
Rebecca


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

Rhubarb leaves are poisonous. Even a little bit is dangerous with this stuff.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

NO it will kill a goat.

OK that is what they say but I have a goat that would get into my garden and eat it. I just prayed that it would not kill her. She never ate much, but I would not take that chance. Just don't feed her it.


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Ok. Will definitely keep it very far away from my goats. Thank you Rebecca


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I believe rhubarb LEAVES are poisonous to just about everything. Only the stalk is edible... but I dont give my goats that either. Better safe than sorry.


----------

